# Nederlandse uitspraak van eigennamen uit andere talen



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

ik hoorde in een discussieprogramma dat meerdere mensen de namen '_Zuckerberg_' en '_Trump_' met een Nederlandse '_u_' uitspraken in plaats van een '_a_' die dichter bij de Engelse uitspraak zou komen. Is het in het Nederlands algemeen acceptabel om eigennamen op z'n Nederlands uit te spreken of gebeurt dit systematisch alleen maar met een paar bepaalde klanken? Bestaat hier qua vernederlandsing ook een uitspraakverschil tussen Nederland en België zoals bij het woord '_tram_' bijvoorbeeld?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## eno2

Hallo,



> tram
> /trɛm/ NL in BE ook /trɑm/ BE


Dikke Van Dale online geeft Nederlandse én Belgische uitspraken, fonetisch en auditief bij (zeer) veel woorden. Ik zeg nooit /trɛm/ -beschouw dat als een Nederlands sjibbolet.

Heikel onderwerp, de uitspraak van vreemde eigennamen.

Ik kijk geen TV en luister niet naar nederlandstalige radio, ben dus in het ongewisse. Ik weet wel (van vroeger) dat nieuwslezers de moeite nemen de originele uitspraak zo goed mogelijk na te bootsen, wat ik ook het beste vind. Van niet-professionelen kan je dat niet zomaar verwachten.


----------



## Syzygy

Ja, mij lijkt ook dat je het voor veel klanken niet kort door de bocht kan beantwoorden. Vooral bij klanken die in de eigen taal niet voorkomen, bestaat er vaak een heel spectrum van uitspraken die je kunt tegenkomen. Ik dacht in dit geval dat het misschien bijvoorbeeld lijkt op de situatie in het Duits met de '_oi_'-uitspraak voor de Nederlandse '_ui_', waar zo te zien iedereen ermee akkoord gaat en niet eens probeert dichter bij de originele uitspraak te komen. Ik geloof dat ook in veel Spaanse eigennamen (Barcelona, etc.) een c/z-klank in andere talen gewoon door een s/ts/tsj-klank wordt vervangen al naargelang de fonologie van die taal.


----------



## Red Arrow

Deze uitspraken hoor ik in Vlaanderen in het Nederlands:
[zukɚbɚk] of [zukəɾbəɾx] (ouderwets)
[tɹəmp] of [tɾəmp]

Je zult niemand [tɾɑmp] horen zeggen in Vlaanderen. Altijd een doffe e in het Nederlands.

De r kan ook uvulair klinken bij ouderen, maar goed, het gaat om de klinkers.


----------



## Syzygy

Oh, interessant. Dus, er bestaat zelfs meer dan één klank die je systematisch voor dergelijke 'u'-klanken moet gebruiken. Of ligt het in dit geval misschien alleen an de voorafgaande 'r' in Trump? Hoe zou je 'Justin' uitspreken? En hoe zit het met de uitspraak van onvertaalde Engelse woorden, bijvoorbeeld een stofzuiger met de merknaam 'Dust Buster'?


----------



## Red Arrow

/ʒəstɪn/ of eventueel /dʒəstɪn/
/dəst bəstɚ/ of /dəst bəsteɾ/

Als je snel praat, zeg je vanzelf /dəzd/ vanwege de /b/ die volgt.


----------



## Syzygy

Dank jullie beiden!


----------

